
Is Eeyore Designing Your Software? - tomh
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001082.html
======
edw519
Actually, his example was the SIMPLE case. It was an enhancement. For a real
change, you'd have to add everything needed for regression testing. That would
double again what was needed.

Once I was doing service work for a large software house and had to enlarge a
dictionary for one customer by 2 characters to handle some of his data. 11
weeks and 4 committees later, my mod was rejected because of impact on other
customers. Bottom line: 5 minutes dev work, 50 hours overhead for that change.

